# Morgan and Hobbes~ Home now, pictures page 2



## Poppyseed

This may be a little premature, but I believe sometime within the next two weeks these lovely and absolutely ADORABLE boys will become new members of my ratty family. I decided to give up on introduceing Bert to Odin, because everytime ends in Odin biteing Bert. It's very sad to see bite marks on a naked D: We have been at this for a couple months now so I just don't think it will happen.

And I'm excited about giveing two boys a good forever home anyway! They will be driveing from Ypsilanti MI to Fort Wayne where someone at EARPS will be picking them up and taking them into my arms! I'm pretty sure it's a done deal, the owner seemed very excited and EARPS drives from Fort Wayne to Indy on a regular basis anyway. Just some minor details need to be ironed out.

Here they are!
A bigger Morgan


















And Hobbesy

























EEE! Look at Morgan as a baby:
Well, here's a baby picture of Morgan:








Odd-eyed? Maybe.

Bert is very excited, I don't know if he is just catching onto my excitement or what but he's bouncing around every time I tell him 'you're getting friends! It may be a month with the wait and QT but you're getting FRIENDS!'


----------



## Forensic

*Re: EEEEE! *hopefully* Soon to be new family members*

Yay! Bert gets friends! And the baby pic does look odd-eyed to me!


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! *hopefully* Soon to be new family members*

I let him play with Bastian almost everyday, but I can tell Bastian is more comfy hanging with his buddy Odin. I don't know how long Odin will be around, hopefully with the treatment many more months but I'm sure Bastian will be alright if I need to house everyone together. Bastian is outgoing and friendly to rattys, Odin is my shy guy with the one eye. His lack of an eye is probably WHY he's so territorial/nervous around new rats. He probably was tramatised when he was being transported and raised in horrible and overcrowded conditions D: Poor Odin.


----------



## Nazarath

*Re: EEEEE! *hopefully* Soon to be new family members*

*Such cute babies!!! You most post pics once/if you get them!!!! I love EARPS such great people. *


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: EEEEE! *hopefully* Soon to be new family members*

aww so cute


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! *hopefully* Soon to be new family members*

Okay! It's a definate now!

No definate arrival time as of yet, but it looks like it will be next weekend EEE! I got some info and did some digging on their past and it is very interesting!

Also found some sweety baby pics:








Baby baby Morgan used to be named Jules. His accidental litter was named after characters in Quentin Tarantino movies. I LOVE Tarantino and pulp fiction!!! He has been aparently hand raised from day one.








I think his birthday may be Novemeber 11th? It's around an important time for me in many ways.









Morgan came from something some people may know as the 'Danville rats'. This lady had 2 male rats, went to get a third that was missexed at the pet store who happened to be female. She became pregnate, then there were more then more and then she had 40 with many that were pregnate . The person I'm adopting him from fostered a mom from that incident and kept Morgan I believe. So it was quite fun looking back at his story and researching it, although I feel sorry for the rats that ended up in that mess, it's good that many came to happy endings.

Hobbesy is from Canada.... and I have to go to the store now. I'll write more about Hobbes and give you more baby Hobbes pics when I come back.


----------



## ratpaws

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

aww! congrats! they're both adorable!!


----------



## Night

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Want to know something funny?

Morgan is Fergie and Emma's brother  And Hobbes was transported to the states from Canada with my Russia.

The litter wasn't born November 11th, since my foster litter (from the Danville situation), was born November 19/20th, and when Kaia and I got them all back to the rescue (9/27), Lucy (mother of Morgan) was almost ready to pop. I'll ask Kaia for the exact date, but it's around the end of November/early December.


----------



## Kimmiekins

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Ohoh! Morgan is related to some of my clan, too.  I've got 5 boys from the Danville situation.

Cute baby pictures.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Oh! Alright, I was just looking at posts times from those pics as well as how old they said they were. I geuss I can ASK for days of birth or aprox days of birth. I just think it's cool to find pics of them so young!

Oh well so much for that lol, but it's alright I still love him. That is awesome that we will have related rats! I geuss with that many rats getting rescued Morgan is going to have tons of relatives in this area . I did kind of notice you guys connected when I went post hunting and found that amuseing and fun!


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Picking them up Monday! I got more pics! Oh and Morgan is 6 and Hobbes is 9 months old. Morgan was bourn on the 25th of November aparently.:

Hobbes:

































Morgan:


----------



## Leala

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Morgan looks a bit like a badger.
Such sweet babies =)

Also don't worry about it being a bit premature! You're just really excited to have some new babies =).
I want to post pictures of the ratties I'm getting too


----------



## Forensic

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*



Poppyseed said:


>


Hey, Ladies. 

:lol:


----------



## Vixie

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

I don't think he's an odd-eye, because the area around the red part is still black...that's just the ever-annoying red-eye thanks to camera flashes.

I just ADORE Hobbes' markings!


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

I took a look at him, and when the light hits that eye just right it looks red. And the other doesn't. It kind of stumps me, because it looks black all the time until the light hits it right. Maybe it's a slightly different color *shrugs*

They are here, and settling in. We had a small case of lice, which revolution cured and I was worried about Hobbes since he seemed a little lethargic and was occasionally making chirping noises like he was on the edge of a URI. I let it wait out though and put them on Echinacea and Goldenseal and they are already looking/acting/sounding better. I think it was just stress, cause I havn't heard any chirps. The lice cleared up within a day or two after revolution. Luckily I caught it the first day so they didn't have time to nest around the cage whew.

Still in QT for a couple more weeks. They are getting a little more adventurous but I'm trying not to rush them... until today. I want to PLAY! So we are going to have bed play time/bond time and I will try to take pics if my camera doesn't devore these cheapo batteries like last time. Hopefully they won't run down and try their best to climb back into the cage like they did before D: They don't like my cats, but I will try my best to kick them out. Hard to kick Pele out though since that is HER room.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Sounds like he might be a dark ruby in one eye and black in the other?


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: EEEEE! Soon to be new family members*

Maybe... or maybe I'm imagining things lol. It's no big deal really, kind of fun being a mystery.

So I put a blanket on the bed, put out some things for them to play with (tunnels, a fabric hidey house, the wheel just in case SOMEONE would like it) and put the cage down and opened it. Nothing at first. I attempted to lure out the ratties with yogies, that didn't work too well at first but eventually Morgan came out! Hobbes stayed nice and cozy on the top small level of the cage D:

So after a while of Morgan going in and out a couple of times, and the boyfriend comming in letting in the cat which immediatly scared Morgan back in (these rats HATE cats) I had to catch the cat and kick her back out. Morgan then came out again. But no luck on Hobbes. I decided to pull him out and shut the cage.

At first he was squimish, and didn't like it. He tried despiratly to get back in even to the point of climbing on top but eventually he calmed down and started to explore. He is so cute and shy, it's a weird type of shy too. I can tell he's this little shy guy lover waiting to come out. Morgan can act shy but I don't let that full me. I can tell he's an adventure seeker! He loves to hand wrestle and is my first rat ever that lets me win at hand wrestling lol.

Here are some pics:








Morgan's first day at home, for comparrison. He doesn't look happy D: That was a week ago though









playtime?









But but but... are you SURE it's alright?


















Hobbes first day home:









then him now, a week later








MUCH safer up here








lookit the back!








looooong way down D:








But I can dooo it!!

And my camera ran out of batteries by the time they came more out of their shell D:

I do think they are both so beautiful, but Hobbes especially has some wonderful markings. I love the varigated look of the back stripe!


----------

